# Nick



## Sarah

*My husband and dearest friend, Nick*

11/14/1979 - 10/11/2005​
I'll miss you!​​
*In My Mind*
by Jenn Farrell


Somewhere in my dreams tonight​I'll see you standing there
You look at me with a smile
"Life isn't always fair"

You say you were chosen for his garden
His preciously hand picked bouquet
"God really needed me,
That's why I couldn't stay"

It's said to be that angels
Are sent from above
I've always had my angel
My dearest friend - whose heart was filled with love

Wherever the ocean meets the sky
There will be memories of you and I
When I look up at that sky so blue
All I see are visions of you

"While there's a heart in me, you'll be a part of me."


----------



## Lisa

Again, Sarah, I am deeply sorry for your loss.  Nick will always be with you, just like he promised   Take care of Tshingkha, she is going to miss him.

Lisa


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Sarah said:
			
		

> *My husband and dearest friend, Nick*
> 
> 11/14/1979 - 10/11/2005​
> I'll miss you!​


You have my deepest sympathies, Sarah. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## shesulsa

Nick, rest well, guard your woman and support her man. God keep you in his presence and bless you and your family - all love and empowerment.


----------



## dubljay

My deepest sympathies for your loss.  May you both find peace.


----------



## Rick Wade

. :asian:


----------



## arnisador

I'm so sorry to hear this! Best wishes to you in this difficult time.

.


----------



## Gin-Gin

. :asian:


----------



## MJS

Sorry for your loss.  :asian:


----------



## Sapper6

. :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress

I'm so sorry for your loss Sarah. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Sarah I know this has been a difficult time for you.:asian:  I wish you and your family peace.


----------



## Makalakumu

Sarah, my thoughts and prayers are with you at this moment...:asian: 

John


----------



## The Kai

I'm deeply sorry for your loss


----------



## Shodan

So sorry to hear about this Sarah.

  Keep the fond memories of him alive and I wish you healing and peace in the coming weeks.

  .:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Xequat

Oh Sarah, I am so sorry to hear about your loss.  I hope you're OK.  I can't even imagine losing my wife and I'm sorry to see such a great person go through this.  Good luck.


.


----------



## rutherford

. :asian:


----------



## Ping898

I am sorry for your loss Sarah. My heart goes out to you and your family, I know this has been a hard time for you all.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

My condolences.


----------



## Tgace

.


----------



## Cryozombie

.


----------



## MA-Caver

:asian: sorry for your loss Sarah... I know what it's like to lose a close friend. God be with you in this time. :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

Sarah said:
			
		

> *My husband and dearest friend, Nick*
> 
> 11/14/1979 - 10/11/2005​
> I'll miss you!​​



 :wah: My deepest respects


----------



## Andrew Evans

:asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

.


----------



## searcher

.


----------



## Ceicei

Sarah, all I can do is ((((HUG))))  :asian:


----------



## Rynocerous

.


 My deepest condolences.  I'm truly sorry for your loss...


 Ryan W Guthormsen


----------

